# Some new additions!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They were a total surprise! 4 adorable baby chicks  One was pretty weak last night but is doing much better this morning 

Chick #1









Chick #2









Chick #3









CHick #4 (the weaker one, but doing pretty good now)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...  :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just bought 3 new chickens (pullets) the other day... one seems ..well, weird! She walks with me, likes to be held and pet, and of course is picked on.. Not sure if something is wrong with this one, but I'm gonna try to keep her going... 
Cute Chicks! Congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWWWW! What breed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Milkmaid, they are just mix breeds. I LOVE them all and am keeping them  
Three more have hatched, but only 1 survived  So now there's 5 lil' babies  Will get new pics up soon!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So sweet!! My babies are starting to look like chickens already. I have been hoping for another broody hen but no one is cooperating. Last summer they were all broody!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! Cute! I love baby chicks! We got 4 this year in early Spring and they're already laying...


----------

